# Danger Danger



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

DANGERThe dove season starts in SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA sept.1-15 and starts again from NOV.14-DEC.28 This is to warn those that will be training or racing their birds and those that have one loft races.If your birds race over other states you best check when their dove season starts.I think it would be a smart thing for all combines to check on the start of these doves seasons before they make up their races for NEXT YEAR GEORGE


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Ye..Haw !!

Time to grab the shot guns and start blasting at anything moving in the sky !!

Yep, except here in Pa., they can shoot pigeons 24/7. The morning dove at least have most of the year in which to not get legally shot. A flock of racing pigeons flying overhead is almost always shot at, I imagine just for the sheer "fun" of seeing how many can get blasted with a single shot, but figure those hunting "sportsmen" will empty those guns !!


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Why do they shoot at the _pigeons_? I thought people only shot at doves usually, is that true?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Definitely not true. A guy in my combine lives near popular dove hunting grounds. In one day he lost nearly half his flock, most likely due to hunting. You can only shoot but so many doves at a time, and if some of the stupid, irresponsible hunters aren't seeing anough game, they will shoot at other birds for pleasure.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Not to mention, pigeons aren't native to the US, so they aren't protected....and since most consider them pests, people don't care if they are shot for absolutely no reason


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

I've never really ever heard of people shooting pigeons completley on purpose when their out for doves.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well it happens, trust me. Every once in a while, a hunter who has the better head on their shoulders, will notice a bird they shot was banded, and will actually care. A lot of people who race have had their birds return (or get found) with shot in their wings, legs, and everywhere else. I don't know if you know anything about guns, but with shotguns and dove hunting, the shot range has to be fairly wide so that they have a better chance at hitting those quick little boogers. So technically, pigeons/other birds could get hit with stray shot, even if the hunter didn't intend it.
Usually if someone knows what they're doing, they can tell a dove from something else in the air. But like I said, some just don't care


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Thar's really sad, I hope my pigeons never run into anyone like that.
It's sad when injury/death is natrual to an animal, but it's even sadder when a human does it, especially on purpose.


----------



## grau geist (Jan 17, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Definitely not true. A guy in my combine lives near popular dove hunting grounds. In one day he lost nearly half his flock, most likely due to hunting. You can only shoot but so many doves at a time, and if some of the stupid, irresponsible hunters aren't seeing anough game, they will shoot at other birds for pleasure.


Yep, the irresponsible hunters are the ones that make a bad name for the RESPONSIBLE HUNTERS, if any on here would say there is one. Most have no clue what one is or does to help out any and all wild life. But we still go out to kill just to kill, or blast at anything moving in the sky . WHATEVER!!!




SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Ye..Haw !!
> 
> Time to grab the shot guns and start blasting at anything moving in the sky !!
> 
> Yep, except here in Pa., they can shoot pigeons 24/7. those hunting "sportsmen" will empty those guns !!


Lets try to not be so judge mental PLEASE!!! Not all "sportsmen" as you say are the same. Ya some are real dumb a$$es and I will be the first to admit it, but come on.



clucklebeed said:


> Why do they shoot at the _pigeons_? I thought people only shot at doves usually, is that true?


In some states Band tailed Pigeons are a game bird and have a hunting season. But like Warren said most states they can be shot 24/7.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

grau geist said:


> Lets try to not be so judge mental PLEASE!!! Not all "sportsmen" as you say are the same. Ya some are real dumb a$$es and I will be the first to admit it, but come on.


Could we try to keep the threads clean please?
I'm younger so that was a little disturbing


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree, please try not to say things like that 



But to the sportsmen, I know how you feel, and what you mean. I'm not a dove hunter, as I'm not sure I could handle it (plus the first shotgun I fired kicked really bad and just ruined all shotguns for me, haha). But I do deerhunt, and I know there are those who seem to get some sort of sick pleasure from killing animals in general. And then there are those who are more responsible, and better people IMO, who actually hunt for the right reasons. Note that I said some, not all hunters, which I think others should try to do as well, so not to give the wrong idea to people. I for one do know how important hunting is. Not just to keep populations down, but also a very large chunk of money towards wildlife conservation comes from the money we pay for hunting supplies 


But anyways....Yeah....

I think it would be great if we could go to some of these hunting clubs and let them know about our birds, and how it would be nice if they'd try not to shoot them. Some will ignore it, but you could possibly make a small difference. Most of them probably don't realize how wonderful what they're 'accidentally' shooting is. And if they were to bring down a banded bird, maybe they would have the decency to contact someone to let the owner know their bird is either dead, or injured. I hate finding something's happened to my birds, but if it was shot, I would like to know, ya know?


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I agree, please try not to say things like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I for one know both sides of this coin. I hunted in my younger days and quit dove hunting at 17 when some dummy peppered me from across the field because of a low flying dove. Luckly for me I was just out of range and while it stung none of the shot broke the skin or hit my eyes.

Like all things there are good and bad. Like Becky said hunting serves a purpose and is needed for population control and wildlife conservation. Most people who hunt are very serious and careful. They obey the laws for their states and only shoot what they hunt. We do not hear about those people cause that is not news. News is the dummies that do stupid things.

Even in pigeons I have found great people willing to help and are concern for what is best for their birds and their sport, I have also found people who do not.

The point of this thread is to warn us that there can be dummies with guns hunting that can mistake a cow for a deer, so they will surely mistake a pigeon for a dove. Take the warning serious and train with that in mind. There is nothing to gain by trashing one sport or another because of a few stupid people.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

*Well said Big T.*



Big T said:


> Well, I for one know both sides of this coin. I hunted in my younger days and quit dove hunting at 17 when some dummy peppered me from across the field because of a low flying dove. Luckly for me I was just out of range and while it stung none of the shot broke the skin or hit my eyes.
> 
> Like all things there are good and bad. Like Becky said hunting serves a purpose and is needed for population control and wildlife conservation. Most people who hunt are very serious and careful. They obey the laws for their states and only shoot what they hunt. We do not hear about those people cause that is not news. News is the dummies that do stupid things.
> 
> ...





Well said Big T. There are some stupid people raising pigeons as well, that shouldn't ...


----------



## grau geist (Jan 17, 2009)

Becky, I am glad to hear that you deer hunt. It is cool to see more women getting involved into hunting what ever the game might be. We as "sportsman" need more of them to fight the antis. 

Hey, I may be one of the stupid people raising pigeons. Just because some don't agree with what I use them for, but don't for a second think that I don't take care of them and provide a good home for them. I think it is pretty cool watching them fly around the house. Or watching them trap when they are hungry. Or all the color variations they have. Or........... The other night me and my family went out to dinner and took the birds for a small toss, we could see the birds flying home as we were driving. My boys thought that is was cool, they thought they were following us or racing us home. The birds won the race.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Start Your Own Thread*

*I posted this thread to warn racing people about the up comming dove season and the danger that there birds face. I DID not intend that this become a thread for those of you who hunt SO WHY DON'T YOU START YOUR OWN HUNTING THREAD.*GEORGE


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

george simon said:


> *I posted this thread to warn racing people about the up comming dove season and the danger that there birds face. I DID not intend that this become a thread for those of you who hunt SO WHY DON'T YOU START YOUR OWN HUNTING THREAD.*GEORGE


Remember that many people read this tread and while making no comments, heard your warning. Thank you and please do not get mad, I for one have changed some training drop off points because of your warning. 

Thanks George and keep posting,
Tony


----------



## grau geist (Jan 17, 2009)

george simon said:


> *I posted this thread to warn racing people about the up comming dove season and the danger that there birds face. I DID not intend that this become a thread for those of you who hunt SO WHY DON'T YOU START YOUR OWN HUNTING THREAD.*GEORGE



That would be a great idea, I would love to talk hunting with some of you folks, buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut, since that topic is "prohibited" on this site, I will just sit back and listen and learn about pigeons. Over the weekend I rescued a parakeet, thought that was pretty cool, found the owner and returned it to the kids that lost their bird


----------



## Mike McDonald (Aug 5, 2009)

I am still fairly new here so please excuse me if I share an opinion. It may come as a surprise to some, but many people who hunt are also very compassionate when it comes to animals and birds. The 18th century philosoher and hunter Ortega Agusset once wrote that; "One does not hunt in order to kill, one kills in order to have hunted." In short, many hunters care more about the pursuit of game than the bagging of game. Granted, there are slobs in any sport, but generally it has been my observation that they remain in the minority. I hunt, but we also keep pigeons, chickens, rabbits and have several cats and dogs. I get involved in any opportunty to rescue an animal and have particiapted in many rehab projects. My annual vet bills alone are a testiment to the lengths I will go to care for my animals. And, I have cried like a child more than once over the loss of a pet. Please don't put all hunters in the category of heartless murderers. Remember, as close as we might be to our animals, they remain animals and were put here for us to use and enjoy....if not, man would have become vegan centuries ago. If that is your choice, fine, but humans are omnivours and some of us choose differently...that does not make us wrong nor should it subject us to uninformed ridicule.

Most respectfully,
Mike


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HI Mike, The reason that I started this thread was to inform PIGEON flyers that the dove season was about to start. No where did I say that hunters were bad people.I did get a bit upset over the fact that hunters and perhaps a dog trainer were quick on the trigger and changed this thread into " I am a hunter" I will say it again those that want to talk about hunting start your own thread on hunting in the small talk forum* GEORGE


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great warning George, I'm sure those who fly their birds appreciate it very much.


----------



## Fbirdie82 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for the warning George! I don't fly my birds, but have friends that do, and would not have thought twice about the possible dangers presented by dove season!!!

Kind of suprised, like George, that so many people got defensive. I saw no accusations, just a friendly warning! My family hunts. We hunt for FOOD. Yes, we might keep the pelt or mount the body, but to me that is more respectful to the animal than throwing everything away like most trophy hunters throw away the meat. We use everything we can out of the animal. It is more humane to kill with one shot than to ship a steer off to the modern day slaughterhouses... So no, not all hunters are bad and George certainly wasn't saying or implying they all were! ;-)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have had to walk across my road and tell the folks hunting over there if you see a white pigeon or any pigeon for that matter please know it is domestic and they live with me and please don't shoot at them. But that is for loft flying as they sometimes wonder over there, I do not do any tosses the first two weeks of dove season. it is a good practice, and can be forgotten with the start of school and just being busy. so think twice before road training during this time. I know both sides of this coin too and unfortunally people will and do shoot at pigeons and if Iam in the company of them they get an ear full thats for sure.... thanks for the reminder!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I heard a couple people confirm the "some hunters will shoot at anything" yesterday. Not enough doves around? "If it flies, it dies" they said. They said it in a joking manner since they're always joking about my birds to get on my nerves, but I still think they were somewhat serious, if not about themselves, then for others they hunt with/know. But at least they ask to make sure they know which weekends we're flying, to make sure they're not shooting at any of my birds...
And they better hope they don't hit my birds or I'm gonna make my dad fire their butts!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Fbirdie82 said:


> ......Kind of suprised, like George, that so many people got defensive. I saw no accusations, just a friendly warning! My family hunts. We hunt for FOOD. Yes, we might keep the pelt or mount the body, but to me that is more respectful to the animal than throwing everything away like most trophy hunters throw away the meat. We use everything we can out of the animal. *It is more humane to kill with one shot than to ship a steer off to the modern day slaughterhouses... *So no, not all hunters are bad and George certainly wasn't saying or implying they all were! ;-)


It never fails, people just can't resist putting in their justification for killing animals. As if the fact that one ate the food or not, would make some kind of difference. 

Readers of this thread, please do not feel that you have to share your justification for hunting. This is a pro pigeon and pro animal type site. If you feel you must share your beliefs regarding this matter, then please post it on a guns and ammo type of site. It makes no difference to me, if someone kills a "game" animal and then snacks on the remains, or if they simply allow the carcass to rot in the hot sun. Debating the sportsmenship of either, belongs on the hunting site.

Fact of the matter is, that people will soon take to the fields, and some of these people have in the past, destroyed property, and have shot everything from game animals to farm animals to people. Best course of action is to stay out of the fileds while some of these trigger happy people satisfy their desire to "take game", and in some cases, our pigeons as well.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

...I hear Dick Chaney is looking for a few hunting partners if anyone is interested. 

It's a joke people...just a joke!!!

Dan


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

.....lol...........


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

learning said:


> ...I hear Dick Chaney is looking for a few hunting partners if anyone is interested.
> 
> It's a joke people...just a joke!!!
> 
> Dan


That does give a whole new meaning to those who claim they eat everything they shoot.


----------



## Mike McDonald (Aug 5, 2009)

The best one I heard was from David Letterman when Sarah Palin was running for VP: "Let's see, a Vice Presidential candidate that love guns and loves to hunt....now what could possibly go wrong with that?"

Mike


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> That does give a whole new meaning to those who claim they eat everything they shoot.


So *that's* what happened in this past election!!!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

learning said:


> So *that's* what happened in this past election!!!


 That would explain why a lot of people are limping around, and why so many have stuck a foot into their mouth.....


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Sorry folks, didn't mean to hijack this thread. Great info George.

It is kind of funny how we went from pigeon hunting season to the democrats winning the white house and both houses of congress...hmmm.....

I guess that is for a different forum entirely!

Dan


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Mike McDonald said:


> The best one I heard was from David Letterman when Sarah Palin was running for VP: "Let's see, a Vice Presidential candidate that love guns and loves to hunt....now what could possibly go wrong with that?"
> 
> Mike


*MIKE, DAVE LETTERMAN IS A A$$ I WOULD NOT WASTE MY TIME WATCHING HIS SHOW. I KNOW THE TYPE, I WAS BORN AND RAISED IN NEW YORK, AND HE IS THE BIG MOUTH TYPE THAT AS A YOUNG MAN I WOULD DECK. I STILL FEEL THE SAME TODAY AT 78 AS I DID WHEN I WAS 20. *GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Mike McDonald said:


> The best one I heard was from David Letterman when Sarah Palin was running for VP: "Let's see, a Vice Presidential candidate that love guns and loves to hunt....now what could possibly go wrong with that?"
> 
> Mike


That is very funny!......but you would be surprised how many think there IS nothing wrong with that, so, I guess he lives a different life style than most just plain ol' American folks, which are still alive and well and voting. So I guess the joke is funnier in his circles.....which I don't really identify with....but it is a funny joke for sure...I can appreciate that.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*I made is thread to be helpful, but I see there are those that when I asked that they post their hunting crap and jokes elsewhere, continued to post here. I feel that this was done to rile this old man up, well you have, if that makes you happy. This tells me something about some of you .*GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

George the reminder did and is heard, don't despair now. it just went a bit off AFTER that. I really do not think it has taken away from the oringinal message which is very simple and important, and we get it. no one is out to rile you...on purpose. just haveing a bit of a chat.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

After a while I stopped posting here but I tell you I have definetly been WATCHING this thread like crazy, I think you guys should try and move this somewhere else, it is BEYOND off topic and getting on Georges nerves.
Maybe you should discuss this at a social group or through private messages, or even your own thread.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

george simon said:


> *I made is thread to be helpful, but I see there are those that when I asked that they post their hunting crap and jokes elsewhere, continued to post here. I feel that this was done to rile this old man up, well you have, if that makes you happy. This tells me something about some of you .*GEORGE


Look, I like a good joke as much as anyone, but not at the expense of a 78 year old man. So warning has been posted and opinions stated. Now let's close this thread and put it to sleep, (pun intented).

Good Night and God Bless,
Tony


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, when politics started coming up, I decided this thread has served all the purpose it is going to...I vote to put it to rest as well.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OK, folks. I think we've run this thread off course for long enough and far enough. I'm closing it.

Since I can I'm going to have the last words here .. George posted a sincere warning. If you fly your birds in an area where hunting is allowed and you lose some to the hunters, then keep in mind that you were warned.

Terry


----------

